# Setting a "trigger" for a trailing stop to begin



## society6 (Sep 17, 2014)

Hi All,

I'm fairly new to DIY securities trading and I just have a general question about a type of trade... I am using Questrade as my platform if that means anything..

A current stock is selling at .50 / share right now. I want to place a trailing stop order to sell; trailing by .04 but only when the stock reaches .56 do I want this to commence... what I'm afraid of with a trailing stop order (and I've never placed one so correct me if I'm wrong) but if I just use a regular trailing stop order and the stop opens up and goes down to .46 that it will trigger my sell which I dont want...

any suggestions?


----------

